# Chris 'Smitty' Smith



## Richard Schollar (Jun 21, 2020)

EDIT: I'm very sorry to say that Smitty passed away this morning.  Fare thee well in the next life my friend 


Posted with permission of Cyndi (Smitty's wife) - linked from this thread on Facebook

Cyndi McLendon Smith Oh my gosh, guys! I've been trying to figure out how to get the word out. Thank you all for sharing this post. I'm so sorry to say that Smitty is entering home hospice care. In January, he was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer that has very recently and aggressively spread to his liver and hip bones. He has fought so hard. It has been a terrible and painful journey. He is barely lucid now and I fear I'm losing him more quickly than we ever thought. We'd love to read him any comments you guys have for Chris Smith "Smitty" <3

Although less active on this board in recent years, Smitty was one of the experts I first met on MrExcel.com way back in 2004/5 and he was a great guy from the first we spoke.  I met him and Cyndi  in person at the Seattle MVP Summit in 2009 and have so many fond memories from that time.  The MrExcel guys met up at the 'Rock Bottom' and sunk beers and talked about the Board and stuff.  It was a great time.  I wish Smitty, his wife and daughter, Campbell, the best and I know they'd be grateful if those who likewise have fond memories of Smitty post in the thread below (or on Fb).

I'll be letting Cyndi know this thread is here so she can read some of the comments to Smitty.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this Richard.  This is indeed very sad and I feel very bad for Smitty and family.

Smitty, thank you for your friendship. It is a huge pleasure to know you and I remember our chats very fondly and only wish we could have sunk some beers together. I recall you offered your RV for when I visit. It's still on my bucket list bro.


----------



## mole999 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hope Smitty remains comfortable


----------



## MARK858 (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh no, Smitty was so helpful to me when I first came on the board. 
My love and best wishes to him and his family during this trying time.


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Jun 21, 2020)

Smitty,I am so sorry to hear about what you are going through. You have been an asset to the MrExcel board since its inception and a great help to so many excel users worldwide...  Thank you for the thousand times you cheered us with your presence and for answering so many posts (mine and others) 

My best wishes to you and to your family.


----------



## Joe4 (Jun 22, 2020)

I am very sorry to hear this.  I have really enjoyed my conversations with Smitty over the years.  Not only is he a great guy, he is very interesting and had some of the best stories.  He always struck me as someone who lived life to the fullest, and had lots of adventures.

My thoughts and prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## Oaktree (Jun 22, 2020)

Incredibly sad news.  One of my first DMs on this board was to Smitty, asking for a few suggestions on things to do in San Diego, where he was living at the time.  He replied with a thesis of suggestions and an invitation to join him ice climbing.  

Typical Smitty.  A legend on this board and in life.


----------



## WebVixn (Jun 22, 2020)

Smitty loved his Mr. Excel time!! And he cherished the friendships he made helping people around the world with Microsoft Excel. And he lived to help out (as you well know). I'm humbled by the huge outpouring of sympathy and well wishes we have received as people are finding out. Please know that all the memories and stories and gratitude and well wishes really do help us. Your words are a comfort. I'm reading all the messages to him, but he's barely with us at the moment. Thanks so much for sharing his friendship and helping us to celebrate his life. 

Sincerely,

Cyndi Smith, Smitty's biggest fan (and wife) <3


----------



## RoryA (Jun 23, 2020)

Just when I thought this year couldn't get any worse. This is such devastating news and my heart goes out to his family.

Like for many others, Smitty was one of the first contacts I had here and he was always great to chat to. Clearly with a great love of adventure and a challenge - never mind ice-climbing, he was willing to try and fix Microsoft's documentation! I'm gutted I never made it to a summit to meet him in person as he was clearly one of those rare people who are actualy as cool in real life as online. Keeping everything crossed for a miracle.


----------



## MrExcel (Jun 23, 2020)

Smitty was passionate about Excel. He has over 29K posts here. His first 25 years of work were on ranches in many states and Australia where he convinced the ranch owners to move from paper ledgers to Excel.  I remember my first lunch with Smitty - my son Zeke was there, along with MrsExcel. Smitty had great stories of his recent bear hunting trip or rock climbing. He spent one hour with Zeke, probably 15 years ago, but asked about him every time we talked!

I talked to Cyndi this morning and I am organizing a virtual Run / Walk / Ride this week #ForSmitty. If you use Strava or Polar to track your exercise routine, take one ride / walk / run this week (June 23-28 2020) #ForSmitty. Post a selfie of you on the ride and a screenshot of the ride on Twitter with the #ForSmitty hashtag. Cyndi will share these with Smitty.  Next week, Holy Macro! Books will send all participants a link to download an e-book of Smitty's Excel 2019 Business Basics and Beyond e-book for free and will donate $10 to a scholarship fund for Smitty's daughter.


----------



## TinaP (Jun 23, 2020)

What terrible news.  Smitty helped me with so many projects.  If there were multiple replies to a question, I always went with Smitty's because they worked every time.  

Smitty, I wish you a smooth journey to the other side.


----------



## strive4peace (Jun 23, 2020)

Thank you, @Richard Schollar, @MrExcel (Bill) and everyone else who loved, was helped by, and remembers Smitty. He especially admired you so much, Bill -- glad you were there for him in his final moments, and that he was home with his family, surrounded with love.

I went on a long bike ride through the countryside today #ForSmitty -- this picture is by a shallow stream with lots of green that I passed by. I also tweeted a couple pics in his honor.

@WebVixn, I will remember him every time I admire the great outdoors, as well as often when I work with Excel for the great tips he passed along. He was/is (because his words are still there) a great #Excel trainer and Help writer. I also think about YOU every time I sing because we had so much fun singing together

Send a card to the Smith family - 704 228th Ave NE #843 Sammamish, WA 98074

Best to his wife, Cyndi, and talented daughter (especially with art) who is turning 16 in a couple days


----------



## strive4peace (Jun 24, 2020)

@MrExcel, thanks for your nice article

Walk / Ride / Run #ForSmitty This Week

I've often seen the top part of that picture, but never the whole thing! I loved @Smitty like a brother, and his wife has a special place in my heart too -- as does their daughter.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jun 24, 2020)

I have been away for a few days and am very saddened to see such a thread on my return. I had a number of interactions with Smitty over the years in relation to the operation of the MrExcel forum and he was always very helpful. He will be greatly missed by many. My sincere condolences to Smitty's family!

Thank you Richard for letting one of his other 'families' know about his plight.


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Jun 24, 2020)

A very saddening blow...


----------



## Fluff (Jun 24, 2020)

A terrible loss. 
My heartfelt condolences to his wife & family


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jun 24, 2020)

For myself, there will forever and always be a hole in the Excel community with the loss of Smitty. If you met him you would know instantly that you have never met a kinder and genuine soul. I'm proud to have called him my friend. Everyone who met him had a positive Smitty Story - everyone.


----------



## WebVixn (Jun 26, 2020)

Zack Barresse said:


> For myself, there will forever and always be a hole in the Excel community with the loss of Smitty. If you met him you would know instantly that you have never met a kinder and genuine soul. I'm proud to have called him my friend. Everyone who met him had a positive Smitty Story - everyone.


Well said, Zack, and thank you! There's a hole in my heart. Your kind words and the words of all the folks he connected with really do soothe our broken hearts. So appreciated!
???❤❤❤


----------



## Brian from Maui (Jun 30, 2020)

Smitty was one of a kind.  I remember our "conversations" in the Lounge and emails during his stay in San Diego and later in Colorado.  Conversation was rarely about Excel, but more about his daughter, wife and cats.  He loved his family very much.  Love you too Smitty!  A Hui Hou


----------



## WebVixn (Jun 30, 2020)

Fluff said:


> A terrible loss.
> My heartfelt condolences to his wife & family


Thank you! The kind words and memories from his friends and clients and students is so comforting to me and Campbell. <3


----------



## WebVixn (Jun 30, 2020)

TinaP said:


> What terrible news.  Smitty helped me with so many projects.  If there were multiple replies to a question, I always went with Smitty's because they worked every time.
> 
> Smitty, I wish you a smooth journey to the other side.


Thank you, TinaP! Your friendly words comfort those of us he left behind. I appreciate it. He LOVED helping people, and he LOVED Excel. I'm just glad he LOVED so much: rock climbing, ice climbing, jeeping, dogs and other animals, camping, skiing, shooting and collecting, sailing, skinny dipping - he loved life and made it an adventure for us. He will be sorely missed. <3


----------



## WebVixn (Jul 15, 2020)

RoryA said:


> Just when I thought this year couldn't get any worse. This is such devastating news and my heart goes out to his family.
> 
> Like for many others, Smitty was one of the first contacts I had here and he was always great to chat to. Clearly with a great love of adventure and a challenge - never mind ice-climbing, he was willing to try and fix Microsoft's documentation! I'm gutted I never made it to a summit to meet him in person as he was clearly one of those rare people who are actualy as cool in real life as online. Keeping everything crossed for a miracle.


I love this! Thank you - he really was THAT MUCH FUN!! And that smart, oh yeah, that, too....  <3 Thank you for the kind words.
Cyndi
a.k.a. @WebVixn


----------



## WebVixn (Jul 15, 2020)

MrExcel said:


> Smitty was passionate about Excel. He has over 29K posts here. His first 25 years of work were on ranches in many states and Australia where he convinced the ranch owners to move from paper ledgers to Excel.  I remember my first lunch with Smitty - my son Zeke was there, along with MrsExcel. Smitty had great stories of his recent bear hunting trip or rock climbing. He spent one hour with Zeke, probably 15 years ago, but asked about him every time we talked!
> 
> I talked to Cyndi this morning and I am organizing a virtual Run / Walk / Ride this week #ForSmitty. If you use Strava or Polar to track your exercise routine, take one ride / walk / run this week (June 23-28 2020) #ForSmitty. Post a selfie of you on the ride and a screenshot of the ride on Twitter with the #ForSmitty hashtag. Cyndi will share these with Smitty.  Next week, Holy Macro! Books will send all participants a link to download an e-book of Smitty's Excel 2019 Business Basics and Beyond e-book for free and will donate $10 to a scholarship fund for Smitty's daughter.



I have no idea how to thank you for this, Bill. It was amazing for all of us to see the tributes and the #ForSmitty hikes/runs/rides/walks/swims everybody did! You really were a special friend of his, and you gave him so much opportunity! <3 Campbell and I both love you for that. GO MREXCEL! GO M.V.P.s!

Love,

Cyndi (a.k.a. Smitty's ball and chain)


----------

